# question about dry fit shirts - would plastisol ink work, or is there a better decoration method?



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone could possibly point me in the right direction. My pool guy is looking for some long sleeve dry fit shirts. They are not tight like under armor shirts but they look like they have the same material. I'm afraid to use my Plasitol ink on them because I do not want the design to crack. He said he usually spills chlorine on them anyways so they won't be used for long periods of time. Maybe 10-15 washes. What would you guys recommend for this type of applicaiton. Thanks, Nick


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

Dry fit shirts I have gotten through Augusta before for a reasonable price. As for printing, the plastisol will last longer if they are not put through the dryer (which I think may be the manufacturers recommendation on those types of shirt...not really sure though).


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well this is good to hear so I won't have to buy anymore ink. The customer said he is going to provide the shirts but I would rather get them from a supplier for him so I can charge more. He said he is paying about $9 just for the shirt.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

you still have to cure it if it's plastisol. use a low-bleed ink on darks. speed up the belt and have someone catching them out of the dryer. keep the print from touching itself untill it's cooled a few seconds or it will sitck to itself.


----------



## iCamefromEarth (Jan 14, 2009)

macmiller sounds like he's got it down. the only thing I would add is make sure your platens are nice and smooth, any little bumps will show up in the print with that thin material. I print tons of tons of these, and I've had pretty good luck. My favorite white for dark shirts like this is Union Ink's POLY-1070-Q premium LB white. If you ever print on tight ones make sure to use stretch addative.


----------



## hal (Aug 10, 2007)

We have printed over 4000 of these with no problems. Many have been out there for over 6 months with no complaints. They are a dream to print. Badger Sportswear and A4 are good suppliers.


----------



## nromano1212 (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks guys. I don't have a convayor dryer. I just have a flash dryer to cure. Do you think keep it like 7" off the shirt for say 20 seconds?


----------



## iCamefromEarth (Jan 14, 2009)

That might work, you'll probably have to experiment with the distance and time though. These things don't take as long as regular t-shirts to cure.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

ive done some.for a fire dept and have no complaints.....i used union low bleed poly as a entire key plate ...print flash print, then i used regular plasitol links on top of polywhite. and these were Nike dri fits navy.....but recently did some augustas brand same as materials nike and had the.dreaded dye migration...i may have used to much soft hand or over cured but these damn shirts ate always pain in the *** because they all act differently. trollingthe forums hoping some one mastered...i have a huge order in the loom but some what afraid of because of cost per piece. i guess i will roll.the dice again and hope i hit a 7.


----------

